# Wine unter Suse 10.1 Installieren



## tioz (31. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen leute.


Ich habe seit einigen tagen einen root server.  Hab auch schon mehrere sachen erfolgreich drauf installiert. Doch an Wine verzweifle ich mittler weile.

Ich weiß einfach nicht wie ich es installieren soll.  Hab die benötigten Datein runter geladen.

Die Datei heißt:  wine-0.9.54-11.1.i586.rpm  
Habe die Datei dann aus geführt mit folgendem Befehl:
rpm –iV --nodeps wine-0.9.54-11.1.i586.rpm

Habe das über putty versucht in der Console kam dann imer die Antwort.

wine-0.9.54-11.1.i586.rpm is not Installed.

Ich hofe ihr könnt mir helfen wie ich nun Wine auf dem Server zum Laufen bekomme


----------

